# ADD



## norman vandyke (Apr 24, 2015)

Any of you ever feel a little stretched? Too many ideas and plans running through your head at once? Having that problem right now. I find it do difficult to prioritize my projects. First thing is, I need to finish my first reclaimed perfect, a book shelf with a small cupboard at the bottom to house our wireless router and cords to keep the 8 month old from messing with them. Hoping to get the joints cut tomorrow. Planning on using a rabbit for the top and straight dovetail for the middle and bottom shelves, leaving about 3 inches or so of leg and attaching for feet to the leg corners to stabilize. I also have plans for a table, kitchen cabinets and countertops, coat racks utilizing railroad spikes and several projects using quarter sawn lumber that won't even be ready for a year minimum.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 24, 2015)

By far you are not alone!
Gets worse with an increasing collection of birthdays----"Dang---now what was it I was going to do with that piece of wood?"
Make sure you write down the ideas as they come, human memory is highly selective and overrated. I do keep a notebook in the shop for those "aha!" moments.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 24, 2015)

I've just started to make notes and stretches on my phone of ideas that come to me. I've lost so many. I look at a piece of wood I have and say to myself, "now what was I going to use that for?" Oh, just remembered another one. Bed with diamond willow posts and juniper foot board, head board and rails.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 24, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Any of you ever feel a little stretched? Too many ideas and plans running through your head at once? Having that problem right now. I find it do difficult to prioritize my projects.



Yup. You should see the list of projects I need to get done in the next 5 or 6 months, while it's warm enough to work in my shop. And I'm trying to get a few of them started right now - and my workshop isn't even in a fully set up and fully functioning state right now...


----------

